# Imagen a rayas o en blanco en videocamara Sanyo vm-d16p



## reivax2 (Nov 17, 2014)

hola a todos mi problema es el siguiente
tengo una videocamara muy antigua de 8mm
marca sanyo  modelo  vm-d16p
el problema que tengo con la videocamara es que al reproducir las cintas que tengo grabadas
para verlo a traves del visor este empieza a reproducir con rallas horizontales, hacer saltos de imagen o incluso se pone la imgen en blanco
alguien sabria decirme a que se debe esto? habra lagun componente electronico a punto de estropearse y que hace funcionar mal la reproducción?
gracias!


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 17, 2014)

creo que el drumm se debe limpiar y tienen un tornillo de ajuste de azimuth para que la cinta deje de sacar rayas bueno no me creas nunca repare una VHS pero estoy seguro que cualquier sistema de cintas funciona igual


----------



## miguelus (Nov 17, 2014)

Buenos días.

Intenta grabar algo y reprodúcelo... ¿Cómo se ve? 

Si el problema persiste podría ser causado por suciedad en las Cabezas.

Sal U2


----------



## sergiot (Nov 18, 2014)

Primeramente limpiar la cabeza, es el cilindro de aluminio que gira, si eso no soluciona nada has la opción que propuso el colega de grabar algo con la misma cámara y reproducirlo, si la falla persiste caben dos posibilidades, la cabeza gastada o electrolíticos secos en las etapas de video y control de la cámara, esto ultimo es algo común en cámaras viejas que se dejan de utilizar por largos periodos de tiempo.

Nunca toques las calibraciones mecánicas sin tener experiencia, y sin estar seguro que se ha corrido.


----------



## reivax2 (Nov 18, 2014)

hola compañeros
gracias por las respuestas tant rapidas, el cabezal redondo plateado que da vueltas lo limpie bien limpio
hice una gravación y al reproducir hace lo mismo
me comentais que la cabeza puede estar gastada o los electroliticos secos
me podriais indicar exactamente donde estan los electroliticos y la cabeza?
lo digo porque como no tengo nada que perder con la videocamara intentaria repararlo o limpier bien limpio a ver si consigo algun resultado


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 18, 2014)

a limpiar bien , tiene que quedar bien brillante ,sin restos de color negro


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 18, 2014)

Hay que limpiar todos los rodillos por los que pasa la cinta, a parte de las cabezas. 
Ojo, el cilindro es el soporte de las cabezas (que son muy frágiles y cuanto menos se toquen mejor), debe quedar limpio, brillante y sin arañazos. Las cabezas son unas "rallitas" negras en la ranura central del cilindro que tienen unos 3 ó 4 mm de largo y +- 1mm de grosor, no se deben tocar y mucho menos limpiar con un bastoncillo. En algunos talleres le acercan un papel cuando está girando, sin apenas presionar, a veces humedecido con unas gotas de alcohol para así no dañar las cabezas.
Los electrolíticos son condensadores buscalos en google como "condensadores electrolítcos smd". Puede llevar normales y smd, pero la mayoría son smd (componentes de montaje superficial).


----------



## sergiot (Nov 19, 2014)

Me preocupa la parte en donde decis que lo limpiaste bien limpio, la cantidad de cabezales rotos por falta de experiencia en la limpieza es mucha, si no se sabe como hacerlo se comente el error de limpiar con un trapo o peor aún, un algodón, y al no saber que bajo el cilindro está la verdadera cabeza, la arrancan a pedazos o la parten, pero bueno, suponiendo que sigue tan mal como al principio no creo que se haya roto, mas de lo que pueda haber estado.

Los electrolíticos están en las placas electrónicas, desparramados por todos lados, una forma media primitiva de saber si están en mal estado es mirar con mucho detenimiento y con lupa, el estado de las patas soldadas, si el estaño dejó de estar brilloso y paso a ponerse opaco, es síntoma de que el electrolito se salió del capacitor, pero si visualmente no se observa nada se utilizan capacimetros.


----------



## reivax2 (Nov 21, 2014)

ahora entiendo que quereis decir con los electrolitos
condensadores electroliticos que su capacidad viene dada por microfaradios, con estos componentes electronicos no tengo problema ya que tengo experiencia de años con ellos
lo mas critico sera limpiar los cabezales... pero como digo yo siempre
"sin prisas pero sin pausas se hace el trabajo bien echo"
muchissimas gracias a todos por buestros comentarios, e intentare con mucho cuidado limpiar el cabezal a ver si puedo mejorar en algo

GRACIAS COMPAÑEROS!!


----------



## sergiot (Nov 21, 2014)

La mayoría de las cámaras utilizan los electrolíticos de aluminio smd, prestale atención al estado físico del mismo, me ha pasado cuando era habitual reparar las cámaras que al apoyar la punta del soldador, desprendía el olor típico del electrolito quemándose, ese era otro síntoma del filtro seco.

El cabezal propiamente dicho, esta en una muy pequeña ranura, de unos 5mm en la base de ese cilindro que gira, debe tener como tantas cabezas tenga la grabadora, aunque las había con doble cabeza para la misma ranura, pero en ese caso la ranura era del doble de ancho, es decir, si tiene 4 cabezas hay cuatro ranuras, la altura de dicha ranura es menos de 1mm, de esas ranuras asoma apenas unas decimas, el nucleo de ferrite de la cabeza real, imagínate lo delgado que es, y alrededor de ese nucleo esta el alambre enrollado que tiene varias vueltas de una alambre muy fino.

Si buscas imágenes en el google sobre estas cabezal vas a ver con claridad lo que te digo.


----------

